# 2DAY IN LONDON



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Hello all! Now that I have settled into pastures new at university I have another exciting picture thread to start - and what more appropriate date to start it on than 10/10/10. Mirroring that of '2DAY IN BRISTOL - A Visual Diary', I plan to update this one perhaps slightly less regularly as work constraints and travel from the outskirts may limit my time in the city but nevertheless a few times a week is certain. Of course there will be many touristy shots as I suppose I am a tourist to London but like my other thread, I plan to take many other pictures of less touristy areas with time.

I hope this attracts as many or maybe more visitors than my Bristol thread and obviously, don't forget to stay tuned for updates on Bristol later in the year.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*SUNDAY 10TH OCTOBER*

23C / 73F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 23C / MIN 12C / BARO 1018mb / WIND 9mph (E) / HU 50% / UV 3*


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Beautiful weather. I'm now feeling guilty for spending most of the day at home sleeping and being lazy. I should have gone out for a photo-tour myself.
Good to see that you were using nice weather for a good purpose.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

This is looking good already! Keep posting.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Smart set of pics for starters! I am going to enjoy your new thread.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Pansori said:


> Beautiful weather. I'm now feeling guilty for spending most of the day at home sleeping and being lazy. I should have gone out for a photo-tour myself.
> Good to see that you were using nice weather for a good purpose.


Haha well I suppose Sunday is the laziest day of the week sometimes but yes the weather was fantastic yesterday and it is again today so I will venture out this afternoon. Thanks mate! 



JPBrazil said:


> This is looking good already! Keep posting.


Thanks my friend, will do! :cheers:



geoff189d said:


> Smart set of pics for starters! I am going to enjoy your new thread.


Thank you! I hope so, I'll have more to come later.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Many thanks for opening that thread Mike. This one will be great, very nice as the "2day in Bristol" was :cheers: well done kay:


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

To me, London is the second most beautiful city in the world after Paris. Its architecture, however, is the most beautiful in my opinion.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Many thanks for opening that thread Mike. This one will be great, very nice as the "2day in Bristol" was :cheers: well done kay:


No problem! Glad you're supporting the new thread like my Bristol one . 



RobertWalpole said:


> To me, London is the second most beautiful city in the world after Paris. Its architecture, however, is the most beautiful in my opinion.


I think that's a fair comment. I would always say Paris is a 'romantic' city and London is a 'bustling' city. London certainly takes on many different styles, which I sometimes associate with the continent whereas Paris definitely has a more consistent architectural style.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*MONDAY 11TH OCTOBER*

21C / 70F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 21C / MIN 10C / BARO 1020mb / WIND 7mph (E) / HU 55% / UV 3*


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Wonderful pictures!!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Great pictures, i look forward to watching this thread like your bristol one.


----------



## dot.pl (Aug 6, 2009)

Pictures of the Big Smoke look always interesting. :cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Fantastic pics! Beautiful architecture!

Are you going to venture into the more bohemian and rough areas of the city as well?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Bravo, you have a brand new canvas and what a canvas it is - you will never get bored Mike. Have fun and I will be visiting your thread as often as I can. Well done mate


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

JAVICUENCA said:


> Wonderful pictures!!


Muchas gracias! :cheers:



cardiff said:


> Great pictures, i look forward to watching this thread like your bristol one.


Thanks for your support mate! :cheers:



dot.pl said:


> Pictures of the Big Smoke look always interesting. :cheers:


No problem! Glad you like them, hope you like future updates. 



Mr Bricks said:


> Fantastic pics! Beautiful architecture!
> 
> Are you going to venture into the more bohemian and rough areas of the city as well?


Thank you, yes London's architecture is wonderful. I would like to think I will visit some less classy areas too. Once I have got to grips with the central areas and the West End which is large enough as it is lol then I will certainly. With time I hope to go off the beaten track more and more. 



SYDNEY said:


> Bravo, you have a brand new canvas and what a canvas it is - you will never get bored Mike. Have fun and I will be visiting your thread as often as I can. Well done mate


Hey there! Indeed a new canvas has been established. As you say, one will never get bored in London as it is too big and vast - there's always something new somewhere! This thread will certainly keep going for as long as possible. Thanks for your support as always mate. :cheers:


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Great set of photos, once again Mike! As with your Bristol thread, I'm going to be bookmarking this thread specifically. You've already captured some great pictures of London and I'm sure that you'll have your work cut out, in a city that size.

If you get the chance, take a trip to Richmond Park. From what I can remember, there are some great vantage points for capturing the skyline from a distance and it's a beautiful place to just chill out and forget that you're in a big city.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Truly stunning!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bristol Mike said:


> No problem! Glad you're supporting the new thread like my Bristol one


Thanks and welcome; i will be always here to supporting you :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

RobertWalpole said:


> :cheers::cheers::cheers:





PortoNuts said:


> If I didn't know this was London, I'd say this building in the foreground belongs to an Italian city.
> 
> Again, greats photos of truly Imperial Capital.:cheers:


Thanks guys! Yes that building is quite Italian in appearance isn't it, not usual architecture for here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sunny London = really very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Sunny London = really very nice photos :cheers:


Thank you Christos! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*FRIDAY 22ND OCTOBER*

12C / 54F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 12C / MIN 4C / BARO 1008mb / WIND 18mph (W) / HU 62%*


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks mate! I agree, the Savoy looks brilliant. (not that I knew exactly what it looked like before) but it's certainly grand.


I suppose there aren't many differences on the outside, the refurbishment was mainly done on the interior.

If you don'd mind, take a look at this:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

So amny familiar places, great photos, i think you really capture the area!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> I suppose there aren't many differences on the outside, the refurbishment was mainly done on the interior.
> 
> If you don'd mind, take a look at this:


Ah okay that would make sense. I tried looking at it but it said the owner has stopped it from being displayable on SSC. Could you post the link and I'll watch it on youtube? Thanks. :cheers:



cardiff said:


> So amny familiar places, great photos, i think you really capture the area!


Thanks cardiff! London's fantastic isn't it.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Bristol Mike said:


> Ah okay that would make sense. I tried looking at it but it said the owner has stopped it from being displayable on SSC. Could you post the link and I'll watch it on youtube? Thanks. :cheers:


Sorry, that seems to happen quite often.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmul1X8w07E


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for the vid PortoNuts! Wow - what expensive business but it certainly does look as plush as it comes. Good view across the Thames from it too if you're high enough to look over the trees.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow, great, great ground level shots.
your photos make me feel as if I'm there.
I'm seeing some of the areas for the first time Mike.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

capricorn2000 said:


> wow, great, great ground level shots.
> your photos make me feel as if I'm there.
> I'm seeing some of the areas for the first time Mike.


Thanks a lot mate! Hope to display many more lesser-known areas.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*MONDAY 25TH OCTOBER*

11C / 52F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 11C / MIN 2C / BARO 1025mb / WIND 7mph (N) / HU 55%*


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

You went to the embassies neighbourhood. :banana: And nothing like a chilly sunny day.

Fantastic pics as usual, and the buildings are outstanding. 

P.S. What's your view on the Boris bikes?


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

this is one extensive tour of some parts that are seldomely seen in pictures.
great job @ Mike.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos as well, Mike


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> You went to the embassies neighbourhood. :banana: And nothing like a chilly sunny day.
> 
> Fantastic pics as usual, and the buildings are outstanding.
> 
> P.S. What's your view on the Boris bikes?


Yes, the area known as Belgravia is lovely! 

Regarding the bikes, I actually quite like them. As I like cycling I'm for them because I know they've been put there with good intentions. And the stations where you can pick the bikes up all have maps of the area of London in which you are which helped me a bit lol. 



kingsway said:


> this is one extensive tour of some parts that are seldomely seen in pictures.
> great job @ Mike.


Thank you! That's my aim anyway - showing the not-so-well-known areas as well as the well-known. 



christos-greece said:


> Once again very nice photos as well, Mike


Thanks as always mate! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Glorious. :bow: What a mix of architectural styles!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> Glorious. :bow: What a mix of architectural styles!


Thanks mate!


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

lots of beautiful shots..
indeed, a great photo tour.
thank you Bristol Mike for the great job.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The last series of photos were really very nice


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

I will never be at home or at work mate - I would be out every day and all day taking photographs. You are one lucky bugger to have such a great canvas to work with. Fantastic photography and great subject matter. I am jealous


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I believe that some photo updates from London will be here soon (next days, weeks etc) :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

aster4000 said:


> lots of beautiful shots..
> indeed, a great photo tour.
> thank you Bristol Mike for the great job.


Thanks mate, glad you like the shots. 



christos-greece said:


> The last series of photos were really very nice


Thank you Christos, glad you like. 



SYDNEY said:


> I will never be at home or at work mate - I would be out every day and all day taking photographs. You are one lucky bugger to have such a great canvas to work with. Fantastic photography and great subject matter. I am jealous


Haha fair enough. There will no doubt me more very soon. 



christos-greece said:


> I believe that some photo updates from London will be here soon (next days, weeks etc) :cheers:


Such a long time since I was in London for photography matters, hopefully either this coming week or next weekend I will get back into the big smoke for some more photos.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*SATURDAY 29TH JANUARY*

0C / 32F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 0C / MIN -2C / BARO 1025mb / WIND 10mph (NE) / HU 70%*


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Missed your fabulous updates. :cheers2:


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Great job Mike! Your latest set of photos really remind me of how truly elegant London is.

Oh, this is a stupid question, but when did London begin using these weird looking bollards?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed as usuall great, very nice photos of London by Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> Missed your fabulous updates. :cheers2:


Thanks mate, more to come very shortly eh. 



Comfortably Numb said:


> Great job Mike! Your latest set of photos really remind me of how truly elegant London is.
> 
> Oh, this is a stupid question, but when did London begin using these weird looking bollards?
> 
> Thanks CN, yes I love London, so many photogenic areas to explore, many of which are very much behind the scenes of a lot of people. Regarding the bollards, I'm not exactly sure. I hadn't immediately noticed them until you just pointed them out actually but in some ways I prefer them to the huge cone-like ones that everywhere else features. Cheers.





christos-greece said:


> Indeed as usuall great, very nice photos of London by Mike :cheers:


Thanks Christos!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Love the Cardinal Place. :bow:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> Love the Cardinal Place. :bow:


It certainly is something to look at but in that place it doesn't really fit I don't think so, personally, I'm not a great fan. The half-hearted shopping underneath the offices is also rather...well...half-hearted. I suppose it does offer some architectural interest on its western fringe though.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*SATURDAY 29TH JANUARY*

NEWS HEADLINE
*STUDENTS JOIN UNIONS TO PROTEST AGAINST CUTS*​
You may have been wondering why the pictures all seem to portray a rather quiet London. Well it became apparent while I was there with a friend that another protest was due to happen later that afternoon. Here is an article from the internet informing of the actions of the day:








*(Reuters) - Thousands of protesters took to the streets on Saturday in a new wave of protests against government plans to hike university tuition fees and scrap education grants.*

The protests in London and Manchester are the first major demonstrations since late last year when students laid siege to London's government district and attacked a limousine carrying heir-to-the-throne Prince Charles and his wife.

Saturday's protests were largely peaceful.

Holding banners marked "What Parliament does, the streets can undo" about 3,000 noisy but good-humoured protesters marched through central London to Westminster.

Ciara Squires, 18, from Portsmouth, at Queen Mary (London University) said she was marching for her 16-year-old sister:

"Education should be free. My little sister is going to lose her EMA (grant) and drop out of college, and then she might not be able to go to university," Squires said.

"Parliament is not listening to us and most of the people in college can't vote, so we should be out here (marching), that's the only way we can express our opinions," she added.

Chanting "London - Cairo, unite and fight" the march then moved on to the Egyptian embassy, where a demonstration calling for Egypt's President Hosni Mubarak to step down was being held.

In Manchester, some of the biggest trade unions joined forces with students as anger about the Conservative-led coalition government's austerity cuts boiled over into wider sectors of society.

Media reports said six people had been arrested following a minor scuffle.

Sally Hunt, general secretary of the University and College Union (UCU), told protestors that the Conservative-led coalition's cuts unfairly targeted young people.

"From sacking lollipop ladies and closing youth clubs, to axing college grants and trebling tuition fees, this is a government at war with our young people and therefore at war with our future," Hunt said.

The coalition government plans to cut 2.9 billion pounds ($4.64 billion) of state support a year for universities to help tackle a budget deficit now at about 11 percent of national output following the global financial crisis.

The government says the higher student fees will be fairer than the present system, and that it will give poorer students more financial support.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/01/29/uk-britain-students-idUKTRE70S37G20110129


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

I've been shamelessly leeching off this thread without thanking Mike for his awesome pics long enough. Keep it up!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Indeed. Beautiful city and beautiful pics!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

aljuarez said:


> I've been shamelessly leeching off this thread without thanking Mike for his awesome pics long enough. Keep it up!!!! :cheers:


Hehe, I do a fair bit of leeching myself - and it's very naughty. hno: :lol: Glad you like the piccies though, plenty more to come. 



Mr Bricks said:


> Indeed. Beautiful city and beautiful pics!


Thanks mate!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Your photos from around the city of London are always very nice. Includes those new ones


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Your photos from around the city of London are always very nice. Includes those new ones


Thanks mate, hope you like the more to come.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Your photos from around the city of London are always very nice. Includes those new ones


Thanks mate, hope you like the more to come!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*METROPOLITAN LINE 
Baker Street*​
The final stop I get off at on the Metropolitan Line is that of Baker Street, in Marylebone. It is most famous for its connection to the fictional detective Sherlock Holmes, who lived at 221B Baker Street, an address that did not actually exist in Sherlock Holmes' era (the address now graces a building housing a "Sherlock Holmes museum"). The street is named after builder William Baker who laid the street out in the 18th century. It was originally a high class residential address, but now is mainly occupied by commercial premises. In 1835, the first permanent exhibition of Madame Tussauds waxworks was opened on Baker St. The museum moved, just around the corner, to Marylebone Road in 1884.

For more information: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baker_Street


----------



## natalie_poland (Oct 21, 2008)

Great as always! Cheers


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Was in Baker Street on Tuesday, fantastic set! :cheers2:


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wonderful shots Mike 

Keep them coming :applause:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

ohhh so beautiful :cheers:


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

London is full of history.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

natalie_poland said:


> Great as always! Cheers





PortoNuts said:


> Was in Baker Street on Tuesday, fantastic set! :cheers2:





SO143 said:


> Wonderful shots Mike
> 
> Keep them coming :applause:





SoroushPersepolisi said:


> ohhh so beautiful :cheers:





apinamies said:


> London is full of history.


Thanks for all your great comments guys!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

Fannytastic Mike :colgate: I don't need to visit London, I can live it through your lens - thanks mate :colgate:


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

can't get enough of London....
Really like actual and newest pics
Really want to see unusual and industrial places of London, but also tourist places are still good.
So, I love history. And this place, i think, has spirit of 19th century.

So, Great


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

levaniX said:


> *can't get enough of London....*
> Really like actual and newest pics
> Really want to see unusual and industrial places of London, but also tourist places are still good.
> So, I love history. And this place, i think, has spirit of 19th century.
> ...


Elementary, my dear Watson!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great shots as usuall, Mike... well done


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

SYDNEY said:


> Fannytastic Mike :colgate: I don't need to visit London, I can live it through your lens - thanks mate :colgate:


Haha, that's a nice compliment there mate. Thanks very much. 



levaniX said:


> can't get enough of London....
> Really like actual and newest pics
> Really want to see unusual and industrial places of London, but also tourist places are still good.
> So, I love history. And this place, i think, has spirit of 19th century.
> ...


Thanks very much. London is fantastic, discoveries of new places in the city all the time! I will venture to different parts of the city over time but there's so much to explore and time seems to vanish so quickly. It's been 3 weeks since this photo shoot in London! 



Fabri88 said:


> Elementary, my dear Watson!:cheers:


Haha. :lol:



christos-greece said:


> Great shots as usuall, Mike... well done


Thanks mate, glad you like them.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*WATERLOO*


----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

London is a very impressive city. It's huge and unbelievable diverse.
Thanks for those great photos.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

jeromeee said:


> London is a very impressive city. It's huge and unbelievable diverse.
> Thanks for those great photos.


Thank YOU! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*FRIDAY 4TH MARCH*

5C / 41F
*WEATHER: Sunny Intervals / MAX 5C / MIN -1C / BARO 1028mb / WIND 9mph (ENE) / HU 50%*


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great urban stuff!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great updated photos Mike :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Benonie said:


> Great urban stuff!





christos-greece said:


> Great updated photos Mike :cheers:


Thanks guys! :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

...


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Bristol Mike said:


> It is a very prominent landmark in London, as it the Centre Point Tower which seems to be seen through every street in the area. Yes, there is a revolving restaurant on the 34th floor I think. Never been there myself but I'm sure you get some smashing views from it!


Of course there is, just remembered a video I've seen a while ago.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

geoff189d said:


> Here it is. This used to be Electra House built in 1920/30's. It's been partially rebuilt or reclad but the rear remains. Also the red brick Victorian building attached to it, as shown on another photo, was part of it.


Ah yes. It's a good job actually, though I would be interested to see what it was like originally. The red building beside it that you refer to is also a nice piece adjacent to it. 



SYDNEY said:


> My favourite pic of the day - fantastic as always, thanks Mike


Haha, I was very interested in those, having not seen them before - the gateway to the 'City'. Thanks mate. 



christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice photos by geof...  but its Mike's thread as we know


Thanks Christos! 



PortoNuts said:


> Of course there is, just remembered a video I've seen a while ago.


I'd be interested to go there some time for the experience. Looks like a great vantage point.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*WEDNESDAY 16TH MARCH*

7C / 45F
*WEATHER: Cloudy / MAX 7C / MIN 4C / BARO 1016mb / WIND 11mph (NW) / HU 72%*


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Christos - I can't see any photos by geof!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ You quote one and i thought that it was yours; dont worry 

Great new photos Mike as usuall


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Great photos Mike. You've even managed to make Oxford Street look attractive!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ You quote one and i thought that it was yours; dont worry
> 
> Great new photos Mike as usuall


Thank you Christos! 



geoff189d said:


> Great photos Mike. You've even managed to make Oxford Street look attractive!


Thanks! Is that unusual though to make Oxford Street look attractive? :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome; i am expecting more...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great beginning-of-spring pix!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Welcome; i am expecting more...


Haha, and more to come... :lol:



Deanb said:


> great beginning-of-spring pix!


Thanks mate! More photos coming very soon.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Lovely London...
it's really amazing to see how new infrastructure fits into the city....

Really awesome pictures.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

levaniX said:


> Lovely London...
> it's really amazing to see how new infrastructure fits into the city....
> 
> Really awesome pictures.


Thanks mate! The infrastructure does manage to fit into the city I think without standing out like a sore thumb.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Precious stuff. :bow:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking at your pics I feel the pulse of london - the big league. How small and insignificant we are downunder  Great photographic skills mate - thanks.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> Precious stuff. :bow:


Thanks mate! 



SYDNEY said:


> Looking at your pics I feel the pulse of london - the big league. How small and insignificant we are downunder  Great photographic skills mate - thanks.


Oh I don't know about small and insignificant. Certainly different. Thanks my friend!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*WEDNESDAY 23RD MARCH*

15C / 59F
*WEATHER: Sunny / MAX 15C / MIN 2C / BARO 1032mb / WIND 5mph (E) / HU 54% / UV 3*


----------



## levaniX (May 16, 2009)

Great, as usual
I really liked sunny weather here...

Sunlight and shadows makes London....very interesting

and i guess you took those pics in the morning, right


----------



## LazyOaf (Nov 29, 2009)

Love your pictures of Lower Marsh and the Southbank! I used to live behind Waterloo station as a child, so Lower Marsh was like my local high street, lol. Brings back very fond memories. Shame me and my family moved away though!


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Bristol Mike said:


>


May I ask what this helicopter was doing...?


----------

